# Otter Point - Aulonocara jacobfreibergi



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

My male getting in the mood.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice looking fish mine died two days ago. Got picked on by my Eureka Jake


----------

